# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  DALL-E, creating images from text, OpenAI Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OpenAI Inc.

openai.com/dall-e-2

openai.com/blog/dall-e

DALL-E on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI's DALL-E app generates images from just a description"

by Steve Dent
January 6, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "DALL·E Explained in Under 5 Minutes"

by Dale Markowitz
January 6, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why everyone is talking about an image generator released by an Elon Musk-backed A.I. lab"

by Sam Shead
January 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "This AI Could Go From ‘Art’ to Steering a Self-Driving Car"
DALL-E drew laughs for creating images of a daikon radish in a tutu. But it builds on an important advance in computer vision with serious applications

by Will Knight
January 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Here's DALL-E: An algorithm learned to draw anything you tell it"
The drawings may look simple (some are better than others), but it's the kind of progress that highlights how artificial intelligence is continuing to gain humanlike capabilities.

by Melanie Ehrenkranz
January 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

DALL·E 2 explained

Apr 6, 2022




> DALL·E 2 is a new AI system that can create realistic images and art from a description in natural language.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "OpenAI's new DALL.E model turns your words into pieces of art"
OpenAI takes the wraps off DALL·E 2, its second-generation text-to-image generator.

by Max Slater-Robins
April 8, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "How DALL-E could power a creative revolution"
Thoughts on my first week with OpenAI’s amazing text-to-image AI tool

by Casey Newton
June 10, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "From ‘Barbies scissoring’ to ‘contorted emotion’: the artists using AI"
Four creators share their Dall-E-generated images – and their hopes and fears about AI in art

by Anna Furman
July 11, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"DALL·E Now Available in Beta"
We’ll invite 1 million people from our waitlist over the coming weeks. Users can create with DALL·E using free credits that refill every month, and buy additional credits in 115-generation increments for $15.

July 20, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"OpenAI Is Opening DALL·E 2"
Here's an informative analysis for you to get the most out of it.

by Alberto Romero
July 21, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Is Dall-E’s AI art borrowed or stolen? | Engadget Podcast

July 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "OpenAI removes the waitlist for DALL-E 2, allowing anyone to sign up"

by Kyle Wiggers
September 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Shutterstock will start selling AI-generated stock imagery with help from OpenAI"

by James Vincent
October 25, 2022

Shutterstock

----------


## Airicist2

"DALL·E API Now"
Available in Public Beta
Starting today, developers can begin building apps with the DALL·E API.

November 3, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "OpenAI opens up AI text-to-image generation to businesses with launch of DALL-E API"
Companies and developers will be able to use the API to integrate DALL-E directly into products and software.

by James Vincent
November 3, 2022

----------

